# Dialysis catheter insertion



## tmorehart

For ultrasound and fluoroscopic guided placement of a tunneled hemodialysis catheter placement through the right internal jugular vein,  I am coding 36558 and 77001. Am I coding this correctly? 

I am quite new to the coding world and am second guessing myself quite often so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## Jim Pawloski

tmorehart said:


> For ultrasound and fluoroscopic guided placement of a tunneled hemodialysis catheter placement through the right internal jugular vein,  I am coding 36558 and 77001. Am I coding this correctly?
> 
> I am quite new to the coding world and am second guessing myself quite often so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank You!



You just missed the U/s guidance, which is 76937.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## tmorehart

Thank you so much!


----------



## kfulmer

Remember when you are charging for the Ultrasound guidance this requires documentation of it for evaluation of potential access sites, selected vessel patency and real-time visualization of vascular needle entry. j It also requires permanent recording and reporting in the documentation.  I had to train our docs to make sure they dictate this in the report.


----------

